# Horoscope series?



## Bubble Pop (Jul 17, 2013)

Forgive me if this was well known but I didn't know this existed? Has it been given away at all?


----------



## Mokuren (Jul 17, 2013)

It isn't out yet


----------



## StiX (Jul 17, 2013)

Idid not know this, but I want it! =o


----------



## Bubble Pop (Jul 17, 2013)

Mokuren said:


> It isn't out yet



Ah I see, I wonder when it will be, I love them all but I really want the Virgo harp ^^


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jul 17, 2013)

I want a Taurus bathtub! - Whoever thought of Bull + bathtub as an item is my kind of random. And it isn't even classed a quirky. xD

I had heard of the Aquarius urn from a catalogue list website. - I presumed it formed some strange pot series with the aroma and brown pots.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 17, 2013)

But those pictures have backgrounds of the catalog screen. I mean where else would they get the pictures other than in the game? I somewhat believe they do exist somewhere out there.


----------



## Red Ocean Studios (Jul 17, 2013)

Right now, it's a past DLC in JP according to the AC:NL Guide as of May 2013. It'll be realesed in a course of months in game. I'm so exicted!


----------



## Littlemyuu (Jul 17, 2013)

All i want is the Pisces lamp.


----------



## Red Ribbon (Jul 17, 2013)

That Aries Rocking Chair is so dang cute!

I want the Gemini Closet since that's my sign.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 17, 2013)

I can't wait for it to come out! (If it will someday >.<)


----------



## MKInfinite (Jul 17, 2013)

These are all really great, though I want the Aquarius urn as that is my sign.


----------



## rivulet (Jul 17, 2013)

Ajjfjjg I want all of them :V

Especially the Cancer Table. That's my priority since I'm a Cancer. c:


----------



## Scribbler397 (Jul 17, 2013)

MUST GET THESE ITEMS!!!


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 17, 2013)

Mine's Sagittarius. It seems kind of bland in my opinion. It's the only wall item, though, so that's pretty neat. The Pisces Lamp is definitely the best-looking in my opinion.


----------



## Wondrous (Jul 18, 2013)

omg i want all of them. 

the Taurus Bathtub is hilarious, pahahaha. but my Pisces lamp.. is so sessy.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 18, 2013)

Does anyone know if this chair is part of the upcoming DLC set for Europe?
http://moridb.com/items/furniture/fedora-chair

And then there's this too.
http://moridb.com/items/furniture/hagoita


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jul 18, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> Does anyone know if this chair is part of the upcoming DLC set for Europe?
> http://moridb.com/items/furniture/fedora-chair



No it's not. Wish it were though, I want a hat to sit on. o: 
Here's the EU list until Oct.


----------

